# Plumbing Issues



## jdb1405 (Apr 1, 2012)

We have a Pilgrammage International Open Road Series model 396 4S-5 andcannot find a manual or schematics for it anywhere as they are out of business.  We are having trouble getting the kitchen sink to drain.  We have drained the Graywater and Blackwater, run a snake through the kitchen drain,â€¦..  It appears that there may be a separate holding tank for the sink.  The electronic indicators for the tanks say Wastewater, Sewer, Galley, and Freshwater.  The galley indicator is full but we cannot find a drain for it anywhere.  Any ideas?  Does anyone have schematics they could send?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 1, 2012)

I am not familar with that model, but with your monitor panel having a "galley" light, that tells me there is a tank for the sink.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 2, 2012)

Not sure if this will help or not. On our Montana, the black and grey drain valves are in the storage compartment. The galley drain valve is to the right of the compartment under the trailer along the frame. Not very easy to see at a glance. If the handle has come off like mine. It will make it harder to fine!


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 2, 2012)

GOOD POINT AND ADVICE Butch, on the old TT I had it was the same set up. So maybe that will help him out.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 2, 2012)

Hope so Hollis, talked to my neighbor today. They were at an RV Park and a guy was hooking up two sewer lines. His black and grey had a outlet at the back of the trailer. The galley tank had a outlet at the front of the trailer. Read the post again. Hope he just dosen't mean it's plugged and can't get it to drain.


----------



## jdb1405 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone.  There was a handle broken off underneath at the rear of the trailer on the driver side.  All is well for now.  We are begginners and learning as we go.  Appreciate th help.


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 3, 2012)

no problem, so glad you was able to find it . Be on the look out for a new handle, unless you can handle that broken one for a while. IF you need a new one I am sure Ken can help you out, he has me on many ocasion.


----------



## fairlane (May 17, 2012)

My drain for the kitchen is labeled bath 2. 2 baths were an option in a travel trailer. In the toyhauler they plumbed the kitchen sink into that tank. Only reason I found it was the sink not draining as yours is doing. The tank is behind the axles and the valve is right by the frame behind the wheels.


Look under the sink and see where the drain goes. Mine goes towards the rear so I followed it and there it was. Hope this helps.


----------



## LEN (Jul 5, 2012)

In Hawaii and I hate this kind of Spam.

LEN


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2013)

looks like another spammer snuck in ,, oh well so be it on this forum


----------

